# Palit GeForce GTX 660 Ti JetStream 2 GB



## W1zzard (Aug 11, 2012)

Palit's GeForce GTX 660 Ti JetStream comes with a large dual-fan triple slot cooler which promises better cooling performance than other GTX 660 Ti cards. We also see great FPS numbers thanks to the factory overclock.

*Show full review*


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 16, 2012)

It might be a good idea to add that the top DVI port is a DVI-D port and the bottom is a DVI-I port, so only the bottom DVI port can be used with an adapter to connect a VGA monitor.  I think this is true for all of the GTX660 cards.


----------



## NHKS (Aug 16, 2012)

^ right.. also i believe this is the case for the other 600 series cards(670 & 680) too?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 16, 2012)

that's correct for all cards that i know of. not a big issue, if you really need 2 vga connections you should buy a decent monitor before you buy a graphics card like that


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 16, 2012)

@wiz
Just for curiosity, how much does it take to make a review? (in hours or days)


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Aug 16, 2012)

^ It's scripted.   Building those scripts took weeks.  But running them takes very little human intervention... just set up the machine, go, and come back a few hours(?) later.  Type up the results into an excel database (or whatever w1z is using) and run the graphs.


----------



## N3M3515 (Aug 17, 2012)

Is the 7950 with the new BIOS there?


----------



## LTUGamer (Aug 22, 2012)

Wtf? http://tpucdn.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_660_Ti_Jet_Stream/images/hardreset_5760_1080.gif


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 22, 2012)

LTUGamer said:


> Wtf? http://tpucdn.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_660_Ti_Jet_Stream/images/hardreset_5760_1080.gif



the game doesnt render correctly on triple monitor using nvidia


----------

